# Biggest annoyances?



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey all! I've been getting frustrated a lot lately, and was wondering what it is like for all the other members who live in different states!

Here in central Florida, UF students have graced us with the completely useless love bugs! I washed my car yesterday, and after driving to work and back (15 minute round trip) my windshield and entire front end went from being a beautiful glistening white, to a black-speckled white. You can see hundreds of them flying at your windshield as you drive.

What are the other states equivalent of our love bugs? For all I know, all of you deal with them too. Haven’t been out of state since I was back to New Jersey to see family (where I’m originally from)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

None of that up here in the Northeast.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> None of that up here in the Northeast.


I couldn't quite remember from the last time I was up north, but I thought it was much better. Its just so hard to maintain your car in a florida summer.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

When the weather gets warmer I normally find myself spraying bees out of my grill and off my front bumper lol..and sometimes butterflys.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's hit or miss literally for me. In the city and freeways I barely get them locally, its the turnpike I get blasted or missed completely. I wax the front of my car heavier than the rest of the car for this reason.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Turkey Vultures . Just kidding though we do have a few bugs like dragon flies and such .


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I hate the stupid Love Bugs so much!! I wash my car once a week now (hour+ commute to and from work) to keep them from ruining my paint job..


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

bluefirestarter said:


> I hate the stupid Love Bugs so much!! I wash my car once a week now (hour+ commute to and from work) to keep them from ruining my paint job..


and I bet hours after its washed its covered again right?!

What can be done to help this? does waxing do anything when it comes to bugs?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

i droped some coins down the side of my seeat and they have totaly dissapeared its realy buging me . its not the fact that i want the coins but that fact that they are somwere floating about under the carpet grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

We get tons of insects up here in the summer, mostly mosquitos (they are the Alaska state bird). A nice drive through Palmer and my car is covered.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if Kermie likes these kind of bugs?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I wonder if Kermie likes these kind of bugs?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are delicious but when driving to north Florida I wish I could make them go extinct. 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> They are delicious but when driving to north Florida I wish I could make them go extinct.
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


my feelings every single day man. lol


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My car seems to get coated with a lot of gnats and "trout" flies. You turn on the wipers and it just smears. You basically have to clean the windows at every fuel up and manually clean the car to get them off the paint. Super annoying, but I guess I'll take that over -40 degree temps.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The bugs I can live with................the deer..........not so much!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Traffic doesn't move fast enough here to hit bugs. They'd probably be minorly inconvenienced flying into a car at 10 MPH.

When I get out on an actual highway to go somewhere though...especially down in humid NC in the summer, my god they're everywhere. And I feel bad when I hit lightning bugs.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't remember the last time I saw a lightning bug...used to see them all the time in NJ


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can get a good speed going in NoVa but it's gonna be during the times most people are at home sleep. I always managed to get pulled over for speeding on 395 heading into SEDC. 

Speaking of bugs, I haven't seen many lighting bugs here. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> You can get a good speed going in NoVa but it's gonna be during the times most people are at home sleep.


11 PM is awesome - green lights everywhere!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 11 PM is awesome - green lights everywhere!!!


Night shift was great except all the gunfire from Malcolm X and 395. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

